# How much fish oil



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We give one 1000-mg tablet each day. We used to give 2 tablets a day, but that was before we switched to a fish formulated kibble. You can use the human grade tablets. We use the Spring Valley brand from Wal-Mart. We put it right in the bowl with their food and they eat it right up. You can also get fish or salmon oil in the liquid form if your dog won't take the tablets.

Wow...90 pounds at 20 months? :uhoh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I either share what our dr has us ( Carlsons Finest Fish Oil liquid) or the Icelandic Pure ( which you can order from amazon). My crew gets 3200 mg omega 3's... 1600 mg EPA and 1000mg DHA daily.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I give a 1000 mg capsule once a day in a piece of cheese.


----------



## Sheila (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, He's a big boy. We have a friend that has a 3 year old male and Jack dwarfs him. Shadow only weighs about 70 lbs. I'm sure being that large will cause problems in the future but there's not much I can do except try to keep him from getting fat. He's certainly all muscle now but I know as he gets older he will tend to fatten up and we'll have to fight it; especially since all of our friends love to sneak him "people" food. I try to keep a watch on them but it's hard when there are 10 or 15 people around. They have learned that when they get "the look" from Mama that they better STOP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I either share what our dr has us ( Carlsons Finest Fish Oil liquid) or the Icelandic Pure ( which you can order from amazon). My crew gets 3200 mg omega 3's... 1600 mg EPA and 1000mg DHA daily.


This sounds right based on what I have read. There are many, many articles on the benefits of EPA/DHA for our dogs. However, I have only seen two articles from vets and/or studies performed at vet universities, which actually recommend a dosage. Fish oil suppliers have recommended doses, of course, but you don't know the source of these recommendations.

One study gave 1500mg of EPA/DHA to test the benefits of Omega 3 in atopic dogs. I just read another article by a vet who recommended 1000mg of fish oil per day per 10 lbs of body weight. This translates to about 2100mg of EPA/DHA daily for a 70 lb dog. I'm not sure, but I would think feeding a Golden 1 or 2 fish oil caps per day would not give a therapeutic benefit.

I'm not sure if amount of Omega 3's (EPA/DHA) stated in the guaranteed analysis of the kibble is reliable. That is, has it degraded, etc? Also, I assume any ALA Omega 3 from canola oil or flaxseed is useless. From what I have read, there is no risk of over supplementing so I do not assume my dog gets any benefit from EPA/DHA in the kibble and supplement the full dosage with fish oil gel caps.


----------

